# Mega Cab Problems?



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey what's up guys, I'm new here & I'm new to plowing. I'm the proud owner of a 2007 Mega Cab 5.9 CTD and I'd like to run a BOSS V-Blade, but I keep hearing horror stories of Glass Popping, Cab Creasing, & Door Alignment/fitment problems. Can anybody who's running a blade on their MEGA CAB please chime in & give some imput? I love my truck, but I wouldn't of bought it if I can't run a plow without problems. Thanks guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What......


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol yea, that's the response I get from my buddies over on CumminsForum too. Apparently, this is a legitimate problem for the Mega Cab. I called BOSS today & Dodge as well, and they both said NOT to run a blade. Or do so at your own risk. I don't know what to think, I need as much advice as I can get... http://www.snowplowforums.com/forums/34-dodge-trucks/21114-mega-cab-snowplowing.html


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That Mark guy in that thread you linked to sounds like a :terribletowel:.


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol I thought so too. So you think I should run it?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What are you intending to use it for.
Your drive , parking lots, ?

A 9ft straight blade might be a lighter choice .


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

It will be used for commercial lots. (Wal-Mart, Shopping Malls, Ect.)


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

07MEGA5.9 said:


> Lol I thought so too. So you think I should run it?


That's an inside joke that you don't understand. And it appears that he (Mark) was right. You got plenty of answers to your question on another forum, but since it wasn't what you wanted to hear you thought you'd post it here and hear different answers? Grow up and accept the facts. Install it if you want to, just don't cry if it goes wrong the way people are telling you it will.


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just trying to get the full picture here, apparently, there's quite a few people here who run them just fine. So, if half say go & half say no. I'm digging further a******


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not saying they don't exist, but I don't recall EVER seeing a megacab on this forum with a large, very heavy plow. And that guy "Jerre" on that other thread knows his **** more than any other plow installer there is. He's a guru when it comes to heavy plows and installations. He's actually improved on Blizzard plows in many different ways. If he told me not to do something, I would listen to him without question. Sorry, but you just bought the wrong truck for the plow that you want to install on it. Either get a different truck, or change blades.


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Really? You've NEVER seen a MegaCab on this forum with a large, heavy, plow? You must not be on here that much LOL. Try searching for MegaCab BOSS & you will see countless threads with them. With that being said, I do appreciate your response, as I'm all ears. The threads & people I've come across here, on this forum, say they absolutely love their MegaCab V-blades. So, since you seem to be such a great cheerleader (no offense) maybe you would be so kind to explain to me how all the MegaCab's running sled pulls, with all that loading in the front & all that frame flexing get by? How about all the MegaCab dessert jumping with Kore kits, some over 6-9 feet in the air with an 8000lb MegaCab, and still holding up well?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

LOL! :weightlifter: I'm sure he's working on a response.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

07MEGA5.9 said:


> Really? You've NEVER seen a MegaCab on this forum with a large, heavy, plow? You must not be on here that much LOL. Try searching for MegaCab BOSS & you will see countless threads with them. With that being said, I do appreciate your response, as I'm all ears. The threads & people I've come across here, on this forum, say they absolutely love their MegaCab V-blades. So, since you seem to be such a great cheerleader (no offense) maybe you would be so kind to explain to me how all the MegaCab's running sled pulls, with all that loading in the front & all that frame flexing get by? How about all the MegaCab dessert jumping with Kore kits, some over 6-9 feet in the air with an 8000lb MegaCab, and still holding up well?


Apparently you're the expert on what's on this site with all of your 7 posts. And I'm sure those trucks that you're talking about jumping in the desert and pulling weight sleds don't have modified frames at all. I'm sure they're just bone stock like yours. Enough of your smart-assed answers, nobody's telling you what you want to hear so just go put your blade on, and be sure to post back here with your results. I'm sure you will (not). Or, just keep asking your same question on ten more different forums until you get the answer that you want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> That Mark guy in that thread you linked to sounds like a :terribletowel:.


He is too..........


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

07MEGA5.9 said:


> Hey what's up guys, I'm new here & I'm new to plowing. I'm the proud owner of a 2007 Mega Cab 5.9 CTD and I'd like to run a BOSS V-Blade, but I keep hearing horror stories of Glass Popping, Cab Creasing, & Door Alignment/fitment problems. Can anybody who's running a blade on their MEGA CAB please chime in & give some imput? I love my truck, but I wouldn't of bought it if I can't run a plow without problems. Thanks guys.


What are you trying to say? Don't plow with the truck period? I did not see the other thread but just go with something lighter. I would assume you would have to be a :terribletowel:to pop windows and push your fenders into the doors on any truck. I do know this many have installed plows them self when the shop wouldn't. I'm not a expert on this tho, JMO


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> That Mark guy in that thread you linked to sounds like a :terribletowel:.


Sno, Where can I read about this :terribletowel:mark? LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Jerry may have fits of brilliance but he is a :terribletowel:with a sharpie.
jmo.

the frame lengthi believe is the same on a Mega as a quadcab with a long box.(megas come wit a short box)
A lot of us plow wit quadcabs and along box, i do with 10ft v plow & not one issue.

there all for it
http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/0...scussion/1470082-putting-plow-08-megacab.html

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/3...065-calling-all-mega-cab-snowplows-print.html

but, who has real life experience wit one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

just to pour fuel on the fire.
how is he going to tweak a frame in a flat parking lot?

hes not going threw any ditches at a 45*.....

its a 9yr old truck that is being turned in to a parking lot queen.
he has the truck.
run it.

at worst it's no different than the folks using a 1/2 ton as a plow rig.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So, im gathering if you roll over a curb while stacking, you'll blow out the back windows or if you catch a island curb with one tire your back doors won't open...... Or put my plow on one and it will crack in two.

OMG.

I should read the Dodge forms more often for humor. ....never heard of the Mega Problems.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Back in them olden days,
You would see dents on the back of standard cab trucks from the box hitting it when the frames flexed.

Yet we plowed on...

Ever try to drop the talegate when traversing a ditch at a 45° lol
.

Don't drive it like a cowboy and chive on...
( whatever that means)


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Perhaps the proper response would be......

There has been some body integrity issues caused by over flexing the frame resulting in structural defects in the cab reported in the past. If you do hang a big blade in the front, I would be looking into adding the proper cross bracing to the frame pronto!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chives are great on baked taters.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

In ,reality a lot depends on the plowjockey operating it.

As I mentioned there have been reports of the box hitting the cab on all makes
Of standard cab trucks over the years.
Just say'en.

In the right hands anything can be damaged.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chives are great on baked taters.


 Arn't thy


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

To the OP. Don't forget that the thing about the web is if something ever went wrong no matter what the weird circumstances were you can probably find it. People go out of their way to write a bad review, or a bad experience on a message board all the time. When people are mad they will take all kinds of time to post about it. But think of all the good experiences that go unwritten about because lets face it no one was mad about it. For example, I've had a bunch of problems with my truck. I've been on here asking a lot of questions about it and have posted a couple rants to blow off steam. But, there are a lot of good things about my truck, and 95% of the time it does it's job without complaining. For that 95% of the time do you think I was on here posting about how great my truck is etc. Nope! Because I wasn't mad about it lol. So I think what you need to remember is that you have the info about what can go wrong and then avoid doing those things. If you know that the mega cabs will pop glass and tweak doors with frame flex then don't flex the frame that much. Be aware of the limitations of your truck, but don't limit the other work your truck can do. Just avoid big ditches, know where curbs are, walk all your lots to find any lips that will catch your plow blade and mark those spots with a different colored stake etc. A few years ago when I was plowing for a company and not for myself we had a lot with a nasty lip where the pavement transitioned to concrete. It was like a 1 inch high lip and the way we had to plow the lot you couldn't go in the direction where you would drop off it, you had to go against it. Everyone knew about it, except for one guy apparently. He hit that lip at like 25mph and cracked the frame of the truck in half. Point is just know what can hurt your truck and take the steps to avoid it. I'm sure you will be able to plow a lot of snow with it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> To the OP. Don't forget that the thing about the web is if something ever went wrong no matter what the weird circumstances were you can probably find it. People go out of their way to write a bad review, or a bad experience on a message board all the time. When people are mad they will take all kinds of time to post about it. But think of all the good experiences that go unwritten about because lets face it no one was mad about it. For example, I've had a bunch of problems with my truck. I've been on here asking a lot of questions about it and have posted a couple rants to blow off steam. But, there are a lot of good things about my truck, and 95% of the time it does it's job without complaining. For that 95% of the time do you think I was on here posting about how great my truck is etc. Nope! Because I wasn't mad about it lol. So I think what you need to remember is that you have the info about what can go wrong and then avoid doing those things. If you know that the mega cabs will pop glass and tweak doors with frame flex then don't flex the frame that much. Be aware of the limitations of your truck, but don't limit the other work your truck can do. Just avoid big ditches, know where curbs are, walk all your lots to find any lips that will catch your plow blade and mark those spots with a different colored stake etc. A few years ago when I was plowing for a company and not for myself we had a lot with a nasty lip where the pavement transitioned to concrete. It was like a 1 inch high lip and the way we had to plow the lot you couldn't go in the direction where you would drop off it, you had to go against it. Everyone knew about it, except for one guy apparently. He hit that lip at like 25mph and cracked the frame of the truck in half. Point is just know what can hurt your truck and take the steps to avoid it. I'm sure you will be able to plow a lot of snow with it.


Don't try and make sense of this. I want to see a Dodge all twisted up with all the glass blown out of it. 

And on a side note, I thought this was the only plowing forum.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Don't try and make sense of this. I want to see a Dodge all twisted up with all the glass blown out of it.
> 
> And on a side note, I thought this was the only plowing forum.


Lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Don't try and make sense of this. I want to see a Dodge all twisted up with all the glass blown out of it.
> 
> And on a side note, I thought this was the only plowing forum.


Am I not making any sense again?


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> To the OP. Don't forget that the thing about the web is if something ever went wrong no matter what the weird circumstances were you can probably find it. People go out of their way to write a bad review, or a bad experience on a message board all the time. When people are mad they will take all kinds of time to post about it. But think of all the good experiences that go unwritten about because lets face it no one was mad about it. For example, I've had a bunch of problems with my truck. I've been on here asking a lot of questions about it and have posted a couple rants to blow off steam. But, there are a lot of good things about my truck, and 95% of the time it does it's job without complaining. For that 95% of the time do you think I was on here posting about how great my truck is etc. Nope! Because I wasn't mad about it lol. So I think what you need to remember is that you have the info about what can go wrong and then avoid doing those things. If you know that the mega cabs will pop glass and tweak doors with frame flex then don't flex the frame that much. Be aware of the limitations of your truck, but don't limit the other work your truck can do. Just avoid big ditches, know where curbs are, walk all your lots to find any lips that will catch your plow blade and mark those spots with a different colored stake etc. A few years ago when I was plowing for a company and not for myself we had a lot with a nasty lip where the pavement transitioned to concrete. It was like a 1 inch high lip and the way we had to plow the lot you couldn't go in the direction where you would drop off it, you had to go against it. Everyone knew about it, except for one guy apparently. He hit that lip at like 25mph and cracked the frame of the truck in half. Point is just know what can hurt your truck and take the steps to avoid it. I'm sure you will be able to plow a lot of snow with it.


Thanks, and thank you to everybody who responded to this post. This is a great forum. I've decided to run it. I'm going with the BOSS 8'2" DXT-V. I'll keep everyone posted with the turnout. Have a great Sunday & cheers! lowblue:


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 2016 mega 6.7 and have a stainless 8'2 dxt on it which weighs about 920lbs plus the mount. We do doctors and large commercial properties and I've never had an issue or noticed an problems


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Don't try and make sense of this. I want to see a Dodge all twisted up with all the glass blown out of it.
> 
> And on a side note, I thought this was the only plowing forum.


Thought wrong...


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

scottydosnntkno said:


> I have a 2016 mega 6.7 and have a stainless 8'2 dxt on it which weighs about 920lbs plus the mount. We do doctors and large commercial properties and I've never had an issue or noticed an problems


Does your 2016 Mega have the Snow Plow Prep Package?


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Chrysler. It's ironic how some people advise not to run a blade on the Mega, when it was available with a Snow Plow Prep Pkg. What did this package include for the 2007 model year? Only Aux. Switches, Extra marker lights, 180 AMP Alternator, & a skid plate! :hammerhead:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

To be clear, they're advising you to not put a heavy v plow. There are lighter plows out there. At the end of the day though it's your truck and you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## 07MEGA5.9 (Nov 18, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> To be clear, they're advising you to not put a heavy v plow. There are lighter plows out there. At the end of the day though it's your truck and you can do whatever you want with it.


Most definitely. I'll be logging the progress & turnout of my setup to provide reference for people who find themselves in this situation. :usflag:


----------

